# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013



## dorschwilli 306

ich gehöre leider zu denen, die noch warten müssen|evil:

allen anderen max. erfolge!!#h


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> ich gehöre leider zu denen, die noch warten müssen|evil:
> 
> allen anderen max. erfolge!!#h



denn viel glück im dezember #h


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Heute 2 kleine #q wann kommen denn endlich mal die guten fische wieder #q und eine ca 40 und tschüß die pink pussy ist der renner


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Petri. #6 Ich muss leider auch noch etwas warten, aber dann! |rolleyes

Und wie die neue Jacke das Wasser abperlen lässt. ;-)


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Oh Man...der nächste Orkan kommt. Eben mal bei BSH.de geschaut. Am Freitag haben wir 4m Tiedenhub in der Ostsee -_- hat jemand sowas schon mal erlebt?

Angeln die nächsten Tage wohl nur mit Stahlhelm und Rettungsweste.


----------



## elbbutt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

moin moin 

was geht denn grade so in der lübecker bucht mit gummifisch oder blinker ?
würde mich über ein paar antworten freuen 

gruß


----------



## Torstenh

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



elbbutt schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> was geht denn grade so in der lübecker bucht mit gummifisch oder blinker ?
> würde mich über ein paar antworten freuen
> 
> gruß



Das würde doch bedeuten das viel Nordseewasser in die Ostsee gedrückt wird. Das ist doch für die Fische gut oder?


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Besser ist es auch nicht, nur die die bedingungen werden anders und das heisst eigentlich nur das wir uns auf die mefos einstellen müssen.
Ist in der Jahreszeit aber nicht so schwer eine zu kriegen, nur der wind ist ätzend


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Ich bin gespannt wer am Wochenende was anderes ans Band bekommt außer Kraut und Rüben. 
Jede Mefo zählt dreifach! (Wind + Kraut + Mefo = Dreifach!!!)


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Greife morgen in OH an,werde berichten#h


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Dann viel Erfolg!


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

noch 6 tage abstinenz


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Bei uns gehts Freitag wieder los. 
Laut Windfinder kommt ne 4 aus Süd-West. Wie voll ist es denn momentan am Eitz? Ich dachte bei den Bedingungen könnte man da mal wieder hin, habe aber keine Lust auf Forellenp..f! 
Ansonsten wollte ich mal Flügge oder Wallnau anfahren. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie das da mit der Tiefe aussieht? Das Wasser wird ja beständig kälter, so das ich gerne ne Rinne in Wurfweite hätte... 
Gibts sonst noch Tipps? Irgendwelche absurden neuen Köderfarben die man "umbedingt" braucht. Oder Kupfer/RotSchwarz und pinke Fliegen, wie immer im Winter?


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> noch 6 tage abstinenz


 
ist es sonntag schon erlaubt, oder erst montag ?


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Hallo.

Ende der Schonzeit ist der 14.12.!
 Am So. geht's dann endlich los....:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Bei uns gehts Freitag wieder los.
> Laut Windfinder kommt ne 4 aus Süd-West. Wie voll ist es denn momentan am Eitz? Ich dachte bei den Bedingungen könnte man da mal wieder hin, habe aber keine Lust auf Forellenp..f!
> Ansonsten wollte ich mal Flügge oder Wallnau anfahren. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie das da mit der Tiefe aussieht? Das Wasser wird ja beständig kälter, so das ich gerne ne Rinne in Wurfweite hätte...
> Gibts sonst noch Tipps? Irgendwelche absurden neuen Köderfarben die man "umbedingt" braucht. Oder Kupfer/RotSchwarz und pinke Fliegen, wie immer im Winter?



am eitz geht richtig was :g


----------



## Dr. Komix

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> am eitz geht richtig was :g



Schlange stehen wie im WSV.


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Gestern und heute leider Nullnummer mit Bellyboot,gestern Fehmarn heute Bliesdorf,morgen gehts weiter


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

...noch 4 Tage  :vik:


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

#h ....hast´wieder ein Zeitfenster im Blick, Salziger?


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

yes, die tour am sonntag ist geplant, da geht bestimmt einiges!


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> yes, die tour am sonntag ist geplant, da geht bestimmt einiges!


mal schauen. frei habe ich schon mal. mal schauen was der eingeborene sagt. |supergri|wavey:


----------



## Tino

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Was soll der schon sagen...

... AB INS WASSER UND DIE RUTE GESCHWUNGEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slotterwobbel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Heute Morgen , eine saubere Nullnummer.:c
 Eine rutenlänge vor mir schwammen 2 schöne ca 50er ,
 waren aber nicht auf Nahrungssuche #q


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Bericht von heute:

Wo: Eitz (Ja, auch da wollte ich mal wieder hin... das Wetter hat die Reihen auf ein erträgliches Maß gelichtet)

Wann: 7-16:30

Wasser: als wir starteten war kaum Wasser da, total niedrig und trübe. Im Laufe des Tages klarte das Wasser auf und ereichte in unglaublicher Geschwindigkeit den Normalzustand. Kein Krautgang

Wetter: Besch... eiden! Niesel und leichter Wind aus SüdWest, zum Mittag hin abflauend.

Köder: Gno 20g Kupfer/Grün und BlauGrün Silber zum Abend hin Snaps 25g Schwarz zwischendurch mal ein wenig rum probiert.

Fische: Heute hat jeder gefangen! Beim Dritten Wurf gabs bei mir gleich ne 55cm, silberblank ( hat mich dann auch in die Küche begleitet...). Dann Gings weiter mit vielen Anfassern und einigen Kleinen. Zum Mittag hin dann ein guter "Einschlag" und danach gleich noch einer. Beiden haben sich eigenmächtig Longline Released. Dann war ich kurz vorm Herzinfarkt: eine riesen Trutte (Lachs?) ist direkt bis vor die Füße mitgekommen, wollte nicht rein beißen... Um ca. 15Uhr gabs dann noch ne 50er die auch mit durfte (beide Küchenfische waren kugelrund und silber wie ein Barren!)
Bei meinem Kolegen gab es drei Austeiger, zwei davon sehr gut mit einer singenden Bremse.

Bei den Nachbarn hat es auch ordentlich gerummst: mehrere um die 50cm. Eine 75+cm und einen Lachs (ca.85cm). Leider war der Lachs voll ausgefärbt und mit nem ordentlichen Laichhaken (ich war kurz davor die Cops zu rufen, so ein A... mateur!) 

Euch viel Erfolg am Wochenende!


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Wetter: Besch... eiden! Niesel und leichter Wind aus SüdWest.....



eigentlich beste Bedingungen....... 



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Heute hat jeder gefangen!!!!! Beim Dritten Wurf gabs bei mir gleich ne 55cm, silberblank



Dann war doch alles bestens |supergri

....und......."Amateure" sollte man auf den richtigen Weg bringen.....zumindest in der Schonzeit #c


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Petri! Und nicht ärgern wegen großen Nachläufern und Aussteigern, welche in die Bremse gehen. Sind zur Zeit ein paar mehr recht große Regenbogner an der Küste unterwegs.

Alle Mefo Angler möchte ich bitten morgen nach Eitz zu fahren. Ich bin nämlich woanders und würde mich freuen, wenns dort ruhig ist. Danke.

#h


----------



## catchandfun

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Super Bericht #h


----------



## zandertoddy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

@ allrounder:m


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

So, die Sachen sind gepackt. Morgen früh noch fix das Boot aus dem Binnensee heben, dann startet die Saison endlich wieder :k
Petri an alle, die morgen losziehen #h


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Ich vermute mal das Morgen sowieso ALLE am Eitz sind. Wie auch sonst an jedem Tag wo da Wetter halbwegs stimmt


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Ich war da noch nie und ich hab auch kein gesteigertes Bedürfnis, dort Angeln zu gehen.

Freue mich aber, das es so einen Bekannten Platz gibt, der die Fangmeldunghinterherfahrer und Ich-hab-keine-Ahnung-wo-ich-hinfahren-soll-weil-ich-zu-bl**-bin-Angler von den anderen Plätzen weghält.

Von daher ein großes Dankeschön an Eitz!


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Ich kann hier heute ja auch endlich mal was posten. Gestern und heute (Samstag) war ich in der Nähe von Kiel bei Bekannten und dachte mir, dass ich da doch meine Mefosachen mitnehemn muss. 
Am Freitagnachmittag war ich schon um 15:30 Uhr in Kiel und dachte mir, dass ich die Zeit gleich mal nutzen könnte, um in der Förde ein paar Würfe zu machen. Und ich habe es nicht bereut. 
In eineinhalb Stunden habe ich 3 Mefos, von denen eine vielleicht gerade maßig gewesen wäre(aber im Zweifel für den Angeklagten) und 4 Dorsche, von denen der größte von 50 cm eine Verabredung zum Abendessen hatte, gefangen. Dazu hatte ich noch 4 Aussteiger. Es war für meine Verhältnisse jedenfalls eine absolute Traumstunde....:k.
Am Freitagabend nahm ich mir, motiviert wie ich war, natürlich vor heute Morgen einen weitern Versuch zu starten und stellte den Wecker auf 6 Uhr. Nachdem dieser auch seiner Pflicht nachgekommen ist, fiel es mir dann aber angesichts eines überfrorenen Wagens und 1 Grad etwas schwer das wärmende Bett zu verlassen. Aber was soll`s wenn man schon mal an die Küste kann, dann muss man das ja auch ausnutzen. Also ab ans Wasser, wo es aufgrund des Windes noch unangenehmer war. Trotzdem habe ich den inneren Schweinehund überwunden und bin ins Wasser gestiefelt und habe meinen Spöket Kula gebadet. 
Nach einer halben Stunde dachte ich mir schon, dass es kein langer Aufenthalt werden würde, weil meine Hände immer kälter wurden als es dann doch in der Rute schepperte. Da es noch ziemlich dunkel war, war ich im ersten Moment überzeugt, dass wie üblich ein Dorsch eingestiegen sei. Nachdem der Widerstand etwas größer als gewöhnlich war, dachte ich mir, das es mal ein richtig guter Küstenleo wäre. Als sich aber mit einem Mal 10m vor mir ein großer Fischkörper aus dem Wasser hob, merkte ich dass ich endlich meine erste richtig schöne Meerforelle am Haken hatte. Mit leicht zitternden Händen, konnte ich sie dann nach einem kurzen drill keschern und habe erst einmal mit der Stirnlampe kontrolliert, ob sie womöglich braun ist. Nachdem ich gesehen hatte, dass sie silber war, durfte sie mich nach Hause begleiten und mir war sofort wieder warm|supergri.
Also abgehakt und weiter geangelt. Es gab danach noch einen maßigen Dorsch und noch zwei untermaßige Mefos, die ich aber dann ohne Probleme longline releasen konnte...
Nach diesen zwei tollen Tagen habe ich da Grinsen noch im Gesicht..
Die genaue Vermessung zu Hause ergab dann 66 cm und damit die erste "richtige" Meerforelle:l


----------



## Tino

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Dickes Petri zu deinem sehr erfolgreichen Wochenende und natürlich zu der 'Dicken'


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

auch von mir ein fettes petri und natürlich für alle, die sich heute in die fluten stürzen,


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

petri. schöner erfolgsbericht


----------



## Slotterwobbel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Petri , super Bericht !

 Gestern mal wieder nee Nullnummer, das ist bestimmt die
 10 in Folge:c
 So langsam brauch ich auch mal wieder ein Erfolgserlebnis
 #h


----------



## Kufra

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Dickes Petri Steffen,toller Fisch.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

bin gerade aus dem wasser, erste stelle nüscht, ab ins auto...
neue stelle zupfer, zupfer und bam ...schöne blanke maßige bis an die füße und weg 
nächste wurf bam, leider aus der babyabteilung, vorsichtig enthakt, foto und weiterwachsen.
nächste we gehts weiter,


----------



## Tino

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Wo warst du genau,Salziger???

Ich kann leider noch nicht. Fliege erst am Dienstag nach Hause.

Aber dann :vik:


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

:q:q:q


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen..es geht endlich looos...24.12. 
1600 Uhr ist Feierabend und dann gehts hoffentlich ab..:l


----------



## skally

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Petri zu der schön trutte.

heut auch kleines treffen mit paar Bekannten an der Küste gehabt.
Außer "Baby"-Refos ist leider nicht schöneres hängen geblieben. 
Dennoch absoluter toller Angeltag.


----------



## vigorous

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Einmal Silber 46cm :k
Guter Auftakt. War sehr schön ruhig am Wasser, schöne bedingungen 16h ca auf Gelben Snap auf höhe Boltenhagen


----------



## vigorous

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Bild vergessen #d


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> :q:q:q


 

:q:q:q:q:q:m

petri den fängern


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Petri allen Fängern.........endlich mal wieder Postings !

Klasse !!!!!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Leider Geil :g



überspringer 63 cm #6


----------



## Kotzi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Eine seltene Ninja Forelle, komplett unsichtbar... 
Petri allen Fängern


----------



## BountyHunter81

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Hab heut in Börgerende auch 2,5 mal zugeschlagen.
Morgens gabs die kleine Platte samt nagelneuer 150er Kralle und ner halben Hand voll Perlen.
Nach dem Mittag dann noch einmal ne 45er Blanke und ne gut 50er, leider noch voll eingefärbt.


----------



## nwm79mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Moinsen...#h
Ersteinmal Petri an allen Fängern. Endlich, Schonzeit vorbei und morgen nach der Arbeit gehts los:vik:


----------



## Donald84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Wow was fürn geiler fisch, andre. Is bestimmt gut abgegangen an der fliegenrute. Dickes petri.


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

So, der Saisonstart ist vollzogen |supergri
Tja, von mr leider nix zu berichten, keinen Zupfer :c
Aber es wurden ein paar kleine und auch größere (alle braun) gefangen. Aber das werden die Fänger wohl noch selbst berichten #h


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Petri auch von mir an alle Erfolgreichen!


----------



## derlippi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

:mFreitag der 13.

nicht zwangsläufig ein Pechtag
Brodtener Ufer mit silbernem NoName Blinker und siehe da Foto
68cm
Wat nen Geschoß
Meine Beste bisher...

Greetz in die Runde und an Alle Schneider: Dat wird schon noch...:m:m:m


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

von mir auch eine...


----------



## Slotterwobbel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Petri, super Fische
 |bigeyes


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Da geht was! Dickes Petri!!!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Herrliche Fänge und Petri Heil an alle Fänger.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Was mich interessieren würde ob es ein Muster in den Fängen gibt was das Futter angeht. Soll heißen; haben eure Fische eher auf Fisch- oder "Krabbelimitat" gebissen?


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Meine Erfahrung von den letzten 4 Tagen: Fusseln > Blech, Garnelen nie eine schlechte Wahl, aber auch Fänge auf alles andere was die Fusselbox so hergibt.


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Ich habe am Wochenende nur mit einem Spöket Kula geangelt und damit auch gefangen.


----------



## mephisto

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

petri @all....noch 4 mal schnuppeln...dann ist die lange zeit des wartens endlich vorbei!


----------



## speiche

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Moin, Samstag morgen 7.00 Uhr gab's nen Ruck in der Rute, Köder wär ein Fussel


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Bei mir gab es die Bisse ausschließlich auf Blech, trotz der Springerfliege (im Frühjahr war es genau anders rum). Aber sehr Interessant. Mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt wenn die Wassertemperatur weiter absackt.


----------



## speiche

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Ja, wir werden sehen !!!


----------



## Neunauge

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Super schön, hoffentlich habe ich morgen früh auch so viel Glück.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Fisch imitat das wassere ist noch nicht zu kalt also schnell stripping ist angesagt #6 nicht alle überlegen rauf soll sie knallen das geile biest :q
der bringer


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Fisch imitat das wassere ist noch nicht zu kalt also schnell stripping ist angesagt #6 nicht alle überlegen rauf soll sie knallen das geile biest :q
> der bringer
> Anhang anzeigen 212830
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 212831



schicke Mücke,aus Holland? lach#h


----------



## MWK

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Petri Speiche,
schöner Fisch - warst du in Dänemark?
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## speiche

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Danke Markus, nee is ne deutsche Mefo


----------



## ade

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Heute zwei um die 40 cm in Hubertsberg, schwimmen beide wieder.


----------



## Florossos

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht netterweise mal ein paar tipps für das brodtner ufer geben? Ich war jetzt die letzten tage über 8 mal los und hatte nicht einen biss und bin von niendorf bis zur treppe gewandert und alle paar meter probiert mit snaps rot/schwar 25 gramm - mache ich etwas falsch?


----------



## alex23617

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Solange die Schnur nass ist und der Köder im Wasser kann man nichts falsch machen.
Nur optimieren.
Zur Zeit werden, wie auch hier schon im Board angemerkt, häufiger Fische mit Fliege gefangen. 
Z.B. Am We waren wir zu dritt los.
1x Sbiro mit Fliege - 1 Forelle und einige Nachläufer
1x Blech mit Springerfliege - 1 Forelle auf die Springerfliege
1x Blech - 0 Forellen

An dem Tag sind an unserem Abschnitt 3/4 aller Fische mit Fliege gefangen worden.

EinTipp: Flexibel bleiben!!! 
Ab und an mal einen Blick auf die anderen Anglern werfen wie und womit diese fischen und ev auch fangen oder mal ein Gespräch mit hilfsbereiten Anglern führen ( soll es geben :g) und dann daraus die richtigen Schlüsse ziehen. #6


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

heute mal los gewesen....ca.2std...Hansen fight,24gr...eine blanke 57er


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

*Moin ich habe da auch mal eine aus Damp .

*


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Florossos schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht netterweise mal ein paar tipps für das brodtner ufer geben? Ich war jetzt die letzten tage über 8 mal los und hatte nicht einen biss und bin von niendorf bis zur treppe gewandert und alle paar meter probiert mit snaps rot/schwar 25 gramm - mache ich etwas falsch?



Guten Abend 
du machst  überhaubt nix falsch #c du hattes nur pech und die fische sind nicht da gewesen  probier es bitte weiter 
es sind paar fische raus gekommen am brodten 
nehme mal ein möre silder in grün weiß 22 gramm #6
viel glück weiter das klappt schon nicht aufgeben #6


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

ACHSO HAB ICH EUCH SCHON ERZÄHLT das ich bis 13 JANUAR URLAUB habe :vik::vik::vik:da geht noch was


----------



## Spaltkarpfen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht netterweise mal ein paar tipps für das brodtner ufer geben? Ich war jetzt die letzten tage über 8 mal los und hatte nicht einen biss und bin von niendorf bis zur treppe gewandert und alle paar Meter probiert mit snaps rot/schwar 25 gramm - mache ich etwas falsch?



Moin,

du könntest:
- das ganze BU abwandern, nicht bloß die Buhnen zwischen Niendorf und Treppe, sofern auch um die Ecke herum bis hinter Hermannshöhe.
- früh aufstehen.
- Köder variieren, zackig einholen, ein paar Stopps einbauen.


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

heute nochmal kurz los gewesen...möre-silda..18gr/kupfer hat mir 2 50er gebracht...petri zu euren fängen


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

petri!

und noch eine


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

#6 Herrliches Tier! Hart erkämpft und glücklich, super Momentaufnahme. Petri. :m

 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Toller Fisch alles richtig gemacht


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



k-bay schrieb:


> petri!
> 
> und noch eine


 

dickes Petri !!! Sehr schöner Fisch !! #6


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

vielen dank! ihr seid dran


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ACHSO HAB ICH EUCH SCHON ERZÄHLT das ich bis 13 JANUAR URLAUB habe :vik::vik::vik:da geht noch was



Du GLÜCKLICHER,das Wetter wird sogar noch besser#h


----------



## meckchris

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Auch wennes hier eigentlich nicht hingehört und und eine kleinste Minderheit betrifft.Ich bitte um mehr Rücksicht.

Beim Anmarsch haben wir mit vielen netten Mefoanglern  gesprochen.Spitzenreiter war ein Hamburger Jung mit 8 Mefos auf  Fliege,alle knapp untermaßig.

Wir haben uns dann einen Strandabschnitt zum Angeln ausgesucht,wo wir den Watanglern aus dem Wege gehen.

Leider  meinte ein Angelfreund mit dem Ende der Schonzeit auch gleich ein  Hohheitsgebiet in der Ostsee erworben zu haben.Nach dem er meinem  Angelfreund über seine Watwürmer getrampelt war,machte ich ihm im  Zurufen klar,wie langwierig ein Herauseitern eines 150g Brandungsbleies  sein kann.Seine Antwort war:"So weit kommst Du nicht".

Meinen  Wurf hat er dann mehr als nur mit Interesse verfolgt.Als das Blei dann  etwa 2 m hinter ihm einschlug,kam eine ganz spontane Einsicht und der  vorher empfohlene Rückwärtsgang.Für mich eine mehr als unnötige und  überaus gefährliche Aktion.Ich muß diesem Angelfreund eine grobe  Unsportlichkeit bescheinigen und im Fußball würde dies mindestens einmal  Aussetzen bedeuten.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Die Mehrheit an den Leuten die ich treffe sind echt nette Leute. Leider gibts auch ein paar absolute Vollpfosten. Die dann meinen das der Strandabschnitt ihnen gehört, nicht grüßen und auf Teufel kom raus Fisch machen wollen.

Missverständnisse kann es immer mal geben. Mit einem freundlichen Ton das ganze klären ist aber für manche, Geistig nicht so gesegnete, wohl schon zuviel verlangt.

Grüßen, Petri wünschen, kurz fragen ob man hier mit auf die Sandbank kann oder ankündigen, das man eben mal hinter dem anderen Watangler langlaufen möchte und dann ein Stück weiter Angeln möchte sind so einfache Dinge, die manchen aber schon überfordern, den Angeltag mit Gepöbel "verschönern" und dem anderen Angler zeigen das man es hier mit einem nicht so intelligenten Angler zu tun hat. 

Andererseits kommt so auch an der Küste, nicht nur wegen den Regenbognern so richtiges FoPu Feeling auf...#q

Zum glück sind die meisten an der Küste echt richtig nette Typen! Und denen wünsch ich dann auch ein ordentliches Petri für die nächsten Tage! Ich selber werde wohl nach Weihnachten nochmal schneidern...ähm angreifen. :m


----------



## Tino

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Ich muss dir eine grobe Fahrlässigkeit wenn nicht D...heit bescheinigen,wenn du mit einem 150 gr. Blei auf Leute feuerst.

Hättest du ihn nur annähernd gut getroffen,hättest du dir im Knast zu dem Thema weiter Gedanken machen können.

Einfach mal tief durchatmen,egal wer über die Würmer trampelt.


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Tino- bei Idioten hilft nur Ignoranz und wegdrehen. Weder mit 150gr. Blei, noch mit Worten geht da was.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

57er gestern abend,weihnachten ist gerettet :m


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Petri, richtig guter Fisch in richtig guter Verfassung!


----------



## armyn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

moin leute
toller Fisch#6
woher bekomme ich am Sonntag auf Rügen eine Angelkarte für die Ostsee?;+


----------



## 2911hecht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



armyn schrieb:


> moin leute
> toller Fisch#6
> woher bekomme ich am Sonntag auf Rügen eine Angelkarte für die Ostsee?;+


Gleich links hinter dem Rügendamm ist Altefähr,dort bekommst Du die Angelkarte in der Gastsätte am Hafen.


----------



## armyn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Danke
dann werd ich mal dort vorbei schaun#6


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

petri willi. toller fisch


----------



## Tino

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Da hast du sicher Recht,Volkerma.

Nur weiß ich was mit jemandem passiert der solch ein Blei,mit ner Brandungsrute nur halbwegs vernünftig geworfen,an den Kopf bekommt.

Der steht nicht wieder auf !!!

Wer so fahrlässig handelt,gehört für mich in den Knast.

...und das nur,um wie ein Hahn am Strand nen dicken zu machen.

Er soll froh sein das der andere es nicht abbekommen hat und nicht zurückgekommen ist.

Denn das hätte ich 100% gemacht .


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Ich denke, ein gut beschleunigter 30gr. snaps ist auch tödlich. Von dem her werfe ich auch mit Augnmass.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

@dorschwilli 306

was für ne schönheit...petri

heute drei stellen befischt, nicht einen zupfer. 
gut 40cm wassersäule weniger, schiet wetterlage


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



			
				Salziges Silber;4032638 
heute drei stellen befischt schrieb:
			
		

> am donnerstag öffnet sich ein zeitfenster


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

@mathei

richtig mathias, planung für  fr. steht schon fast, ralf und ich werden vllt raus, dann aber mit boot, mal schauen ob noch ein paar leos im flachen stehen |rolleyes

auf jeden fall werde ich mir am montag noch die berechtigung fürs kommende jahr vom meinem dealer holen...


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

@ dorschwilli 306
Was für ein herrlicher Fisch, Petri und guten Appetit #h

Und zu den Bleiwerfern und Würmertretern:
Leute kriegt Euch ein, was soll so ein Schwachsinn (von beiden Seiten). #d
Keinem gehört irgendein Stück der Küste! Und ein geworfenes Brandungsblei eitert aus keiner Wunde mehr, weil das nur am Lebenden geht |engel:


----------



## Maik-FL

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Die Küste gehört Keinem, das ist richtig. Aber es gibt Menschen die hier leben, das Ganze Jahr hier Fischen und die Küste damit als „ihr Revier“ ansehen. 
Das wiederum hat weniger mit Besitzdenken, viel mehr mit dem Umgang mit der Umgebung, der Natur und den Kreaturen zu tun. 

Ich habe oft das Gefühl das es vielen Touris und Tagesgästen nicht um das „Angeln“ geht sondern schlicht darum die Fahrkosten wieder reinzuholen.

Dementsprechend rücksichtslos wird mit Allem umgegangen was diesem Ziel im Wege steht, seien es andere Angler, die Natur oder der gefangene Fisch. 

Oft genug sieht man wie Mefo‘s durch Kraut, über Stein und Sand an den Strand gezerrt werden. Dann wird das Maßband gezückt und gehofft dass der Fisch mind. 40,001 cm hat – ein bisschen an der Schwanzflosse ziehen eingeschlossen. Auf die Konditionierung wird erst gar nicht geachtet - Hauptsache Mefo.

Als kleiner Tip: Wenn ich überhaupt darüber nachdenken muss das Maßband zu zücken ist der Fisch zu klein – so einfach ist das.
 Ist die Mefo dünn wie ein Herring sollte sie auch viel zu glitschig zum landen sein - egal wie lang ... .

  Das Ganze betrifft natürlich nicht alle und jeden Angler aber doch mehr als uns lieb sein kann. 
Zudem sollten sich diese Kollegen mal Gedanken darüber machen wie es wohl wäre wenn eine Horde Touris in ihrem Verein aufschlägt, Gastkarten erwirbt, Montagen zertrampelt und alles abknüppelt was irgendwie nach Mindestmaß aussieht. 

Unterm Strich geht es um Respekt – gegenüber der Natur und gegenüber anderen Menschen. 
Wer Gast ist sollte sich auch wie ein Gast benehmen, egal ob Küste, Fluss, See oder Teich.
  Unabhängig davon, ist es wohl zumutbar das Wasser kurz zu verlassen um einen anderen Angler zu umgehen. Also, wir machen das hier üblicher Weise so und irgendwie tut es auch nicht weh.

An manchen Tage hätte ich gerne einen Kollegen mit nem 125g Blei dabei – gerne auch mal 250 Gramm.


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Deinen Ausführungen muß ich in einem Punkt widersprechen.
Es sind nicht immer die "Touris", die sich wie die Axt im Wald benehmen! :c
In allen anderen Punkten stimme ich Dir voll zu und sehe das eigtl. als Grundvoraussetzungen/Grundgedanken der Sportfischerei an, egal wo


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich muss dir eine grobe Fahrlässigkeit wenn nicht D...heit bescheinigen,wenn du mit einem 150 gr. Blei auf Leute feuerst.
> 
> Hättest du ihn nur annähernd gut getroffen,hättest du dir im Knast zu dem Thema weiter Gedanken machen können.
> 
> Einfach mal tief durchatmen,egal wer über die Würmer trampelt.


 
Moin, da gebe ich dir Recht......... so hat sich der Kollege mit den "Kameraden" auf eine Stufe gestellt und gezeigt, dass es mit dem Verantwortungsbewusstsein nicht weit hin ist.#d#d


----------



## meckchris

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Ich habe natürlich nicht auf ihn gefeuert und und meinen Wurf selbstverständlich angekündigt,da ich mir der Konsequenzen eines Unfalls um Gegensatz zu meinem Angelkollegen bewußt war.Diese Risiko würde ich auf beiden Seiten niemals eingehen.

Und genau das sollte mein Beitrag aussagen!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Dein Risiko bestand darin,dass dein Blei ,nach deiner eigenen Aussage,gerade 2 m von im entfernt einschlug.
Diese 2 m sagen mir,DASS du auf ihn gefeuert hast.
Da hattest du nur eins: RIESEN Glück ...MEHR nicht

Denk drüber nach ,oder lass es...


Allen anderen ein Fettes Petri zu den gefangenen Fische.


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



meckchris schrieb:


> Ich habe natürlich nicht auf ihn gefeuert und und meinen Wurf selbstverständlich angekündigt,da ich mir der Konsequenzen eines Unfalls um Gegensatz zu meinem Angelkollegen bewußt war.Diese Risiko würde ich auf beiden Seiten niemals eingehen.
> 
> Und genau das sollte mein Beitrag aussagen!




#qDas finde ich alles nicht normal,auch wenn du das Blei abgebremst hast war es sehr gefährlich,schonmal was von schnurbruch gehört?|uhoh:


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



meckchris schrieb:


> Ich habe natürlich nicht auf ihn gefeuert und und meinen Wurf selbstverständlich angekündigt,da ich mir der Konsequenzen eines Unfalls um Gegensatz zu meinem Angelkollegen bewußt war.Diese Risiko würde ich auf beiden Seiten niemals eingehen.
> 
> Und genau das sollte mein Beitrag aussagen!


Was denn nun?Im anderen Post schriebst du das Blei schlug 2m hinter ihm ein.Kaum gibt es etwas Gegenwind war es plötzlich ganz anders peinlich.....


Zitat:Meinen  Wurf hat er dann mehr als nur mit Interesse verfolgt.Als das  Blei dann  etwa 2 m hinter ihm einschlug.

Da ist mir der rücksichtslose Kollege doch lieber als jemand der ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken mit dem Leben eines Menschen spielt.


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

#h ... AKTUELLE MEERFORELLENFÄNGE :  


 Heute doch mal aufgerafft. Um 7 Uhr mit Watbüx und Kopflampe angefangen, bis 11 Uhr durchgehalten.
 Knappen Kilometer Strecke gemacht. Trotz der Köderkunst und Hochkonzentration bei der Präsentation .....
 leider keinen Erfolg zu verzeichnen.
 Wind stark ablandig, aber durch die ....Steilküste im Rücken, kaum spürbar. Auch noch bei Dunkelheit nur Steindidscher und Haken als Muschelsammler gut. Andere Angler auch nischt (6 bis 10 Leute).

 Highlight:  Zwei bellende Rehböcke, teilweise am Steilhang (ca. 70°) umhergeturnt! ...Hatte plötzlich Knast auf Rehrücken .
 ... Und zweitens ein Angler, der lange Zeit in Sichtweite geangelt und sich über lange Phasen am Strand ausgeruht hat. Der erzählt mir am Parkplatz, er hätte ZWEI GUTE verloren und sooooooooooooooooviele Nachläufer gehabt!

 Man, manche können aber auch ein Glück haben!#c#d:m


 Schöne Feiertage euch allen und: DRANBLEIBEN!


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Ist schwierig zur Zeit. Kommen gute Fisch raus, aber wieviele Leute wieviele Stunden ohne jeglichen Kontakt im Wasser verbringen wird gerne verschwiegen.

Und am geilsten sind die Leute die man trifft, welche die letzte Woche jeden Tag X Fische und auch Große hatte...und wenn man fragt, wie es heute lief: "Heute leider Null".

:m

Alles: |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #h ... AKTUELLE MEERFORELLENFÄNGE :
> 
> 
> Heute doch mal aufgerafft. Um 7 Uhr mit Watbüx und Kopflampe angefangen, bis 11 Uhr durchgehalten.
> Knappen Kilometer Strecke gemacht. Trotz der Köderkunst und Hochkonzentration bei der Präsentation .....
> leider keinen Erfolg zu verzeichnen.
> Wind stark ablandig, aber durch die ....Steilküste im Rücken, kaum spürbar. Auch noch bei Dunkelheit nur Steindidscher und Haken als Muschelsammler gut. Andere Angler auch nischt (6 bis 10 Leute).
> 
> Highlight:  Zwei bellende Rehböcke, teilweise am Steilhang (ca. 70°) umhergeturnt! ...Hatte plötzlich Knast auf Rehrücken .
> ... Und zweitens ein Angler, der lange Zeit in Sichtweite geangelt und sich über lange Phasen am Strand ausgeruht hat. Der erzählt mir am Parkplatz, er hätte ZWEI GUTE verloren und sooooooooooooooooviele Nachläufer gehabt!
> 
> Man, manche können aber auch ein Glück haben!#c#d:m
> 
> 
> * Schöne Feiertage euch allen und: DRANBLEIBEN!*


 
 das wünsche ich auch allen mefojägern und petri dank noch!!#h


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

#6 Ja, Willi!  Natürlich auch zum aktuellen Fang großes Petri für dich.

 ...Genauso, wie alle sich oft erfolglos einen "Wolf" werfen, ist es doch auch in der Natur. Wenn jeder Angriff eines Räubers auf seine vermeintliche Beute erfolgreich wäre, gibt's bald diese Beute nicht mehr....#t:m

  Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Ausserdem ist jeder Angeltag geil und wenn man nichts ausnehmen muss (was den Angeltag völlig versaut) dann ist das die absolute Kröhnung des Tages!


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

#6good posting#6


----------



## Erik69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist jeder Angeltag geil und wenn man nichts ausnehmen muss (was den Angeltag völlig versaut) dann ist das die absolute Kröhnung des Tages!



:m gefällt mir!


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Zunächst einmal allen Erfolgreichen ein dickes "PETRI"!
Und dann an *alle* ein HALLO: #h

War gestern mit einem Freund in der Wismarer Bucht das Blech schwingen. Vorweg sei gesagt: In der Natur ist´s doch am schönsten! #6
Steilküste im Rücken, Wind von der Seite, Bewölkung von oben, Wasser von allen Seiten und Steine von unten. Alles vorhanden. Manchmal ist es einfach nur schön die Natur zu genießen! #6
Gegen 08:00 Uhr standen wir im Wasser. Der alte Mann (meine Wenigkeit) konnte es wieder nicht abwarten und so überredete ich meinen Mitstreiter, doch schon etwas früher zu starten. Nachdem ich gegen 09:30 Uhr meine erste Montage der Ostsee zum Geschenk gemacht hatte, war ich in großer Erwartung eines "Gegengeschenkes"!
Moralapostel an: "Man sollte nicht etwas schenken in der Hoffnung auch etwas geschenkt zu bekommen!" Moralapostel aus!
Nun ja über ein i-Tüpfelchen in Form einer silbernen Schönheit hätte auch ich nichts einzuwenden. :q
Gegen 10:00 Uhr, der Köder war schon gut 15 m vor mir, gab es einen Ruck in der Rute. Anhieb und Drill! #v
Die Gegenwähr war recht gut und ich erhoffte eine Mefo von ü 50. Eine Minute später dann die Gewissheit. Keine ü 50 sondern eine u 45 an der Seite gehakt.   Aber was heißt hier nur!? Eine Mefo war´s. Und der Auftakt war gemacht. Gegen 12:00 Uhr kehrten wir dann zum Auto zurück, um uns bei einem leckeren Brot mit Tee zu laben. Auch ein nettes Gespräch mit einem Gleichgesinnten aus Neumünster trug dazu bei, dass es ein schöner Tag war. Nach dem Mittagsmahl kehrten wir dann wieder an den Strand unseres Glückes zurück. Mein Begleiter konnte wenig später eine gute Mefo von geschätzten 60cm als Nachläufer verbuchen. Dennoch sollte uns Petrus nicht weiter holt sein und so beendeten wir den Tag mit der Gewissheit, einen herrlichen Tag in grandioser Umgebung verbracht zu haben.

TL und schon mal ein frohes Weihnachtsfest an euch Alle!

Rolf   #h


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Moin Rolf, dickes Petri !!!  Recht hast du, so ein Tag am Wasser ist kaum durch was anderes zu ersetzen......#6


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Hi Rolf,
wieder mal im Lande #h
Bericht ist wie immer spitze #6
War heute selber los, ausnahmsweise mal mit der Fliege. War aber nix (muß das noch mehr üben #q).

Ansonsten allen ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und weiter gute Fänge |director:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Heute 2 untermaßige mefos :g aber was ich ich sehen muß es kommt viel fisch von dk an unseren küsten :g heute mein kollege 
HÄßLICH und ohne SCHWANZ denn lieber schneider :m



und wollt ihr die denn alle nach WEISSENHAUS :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Bisschen mehr Respekt vor der Kreatur würde einigen ach so edlen Mefo Anglern an der Küste ganz gut stehen. Ansonsten könnte man sich nämlich fragen, worin genau der Unterschied zum Bier trinkenden, rumgröhlenden Unterhemdangler besteht.

Erstaunlicherweise haben sich einige Angler dann doch über die "hässlichen Fische" sehr gefreut, als bei ihnen eine dran hing. Musste ich jedenfalls lezte Woche miterleben.

Im Prinzip muss es jeder selber wissen. Aber ich hab an der Küste genau die Leute getroffen, die sich für die Besserangler halten und dann kommen genau solche Sprüche über Fische, welche nicht ganz so ausgeprägte Flossen haben, aber ansonsten recht fit sind.

Passt meiner Meinung nach absolut nicht zusammen.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

*HÄßLICH und ohne SCHWANZ denn lieber schneider *


was bitteschön ist an diesem geschöpf hässlich? 
vllt die präsentation, aber dass war es dann auch schon, ich finde, dass eine refo als beifang gerne gesehen wird, zumal sich die fangmeldungen im augenblick nicht gerade überschlagen.
ansonsten einfach die süsse zurücksetzen damit sie sich von dem stress der netzkäfighaltung erholen kann.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Es werden genug Regenbogner gefangen und das ist auch gut so. Denn die Schäden für Naturbestände sind nicht absehbar. Deswegen bitte entnehmen.


----------



## skally

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Ich hoffe es werden keine 15cm-30cm Regenbogner abgeschlagen die u.a. an die Haken gehen. Gerade die größeren Ostseestealheads sind auch schöne drill-erlebnisse und auch in der Küchen machen die sich dann ausgezeichnet gut! Besonders "Steelheads" die schon sehr lange in der Ostsee leben sind tolle Fänge! 

Zuchtforellen sind meines Wissens zu geschädigt um eine ernsthafte bedrohung für Wildbestände oder dergleichen darzustellen. Auch das die Regenbogner die Mefobrut/Eier aus dem FLüssen wegfuttert halt ich für voreilige Schlüsse. So beim  E.Fischen hab ich nochnet gesehn/gehört das sich ne Refo dazwischen im Bach tummelte!

Das einzigste was wirklich raus müsste sind die ausgebüchtsen Zuchtlachse. Dieser Genbrei bzw. die anadrome Art der Fische könnten u.a. Wildbestände der Ostsee bezüglich Lachse "gefährden". Möcht garnicht dran denken wenn sich son Inzest-Zuchtbrei mit Wildstamm kreuzt! |bigeyes

Aber da hat jemand aus diesem Forum hoffentlich mehr verlässliche Info`s vllt sogar Links, habe auch nur mit vielen anderen Anglern drüber gesprochen und gebe unsere derzeitige Meinung wieder!

Aber bei den derzeitigen befischungsdruck unsere Küsten/Meere, an den allgemein verschied. Fischarten mach ich mir eher Sorgen, das man in 40 Jahren nurnoch angelt um Frischluft zu atmen, wenn die dann überhaupt noch vorhanden ist.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Hallo Sportfreunde!
Jedem seine Meinung,über seine Fänge .(Trutte o.Zuchttrutte )
Ich freue mich über jeden Drill, ich finde das ist Belohnung für die eigene
Ausdauer. Ok schön sehen diese Zuchtfische Flossentechnisch nicht aus.
Das ist von Menschenhand so gemacht .
Die Urform in Nordamerika sind Wunderschöne Fische .
So frohes Fest und viel Gesundheit euch allen..


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

petri an alle Erfolgreichen der vergangenen Tage! Meine Mefo Saison sollte heute nachmittag starten...Wieso muss heute ein Sturmtief durchziehen? Warum?


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



skally schrieb:


> Zuchtforellen sind meines Wissens zu geschädigt um eine ernsthafte bedrohung für Wildbestände oder dergleichen darzustellen. Auch das die Regenbogner die Mefobrut/Eier aus dem FLüssen wegfuttert halt ich für voreilige Schlüsse. So beim  E.Fischen hab ich nochnet gesehn/gehört das sich ne Refo dazwischen im Bach tummelte!



Normalerweise hat die Ostsee auch keine solchen Regenbognerbestände wie jetzt. Kein wunder das sonst noch nicht soviele gefangen wurden.

Die Besatzforellen gehören da nicht hin, deswegen sind sie zu entnehmen, da die Folgen nicht absehbar sind.

Aber einige Leute wollen Regenbogner an der Küste fangen, was sind da schon sorgen bzgl. Ökosystem. Ist nicht anders als die Leute, welche Welse besetzen...



> Das einzigste was wirklich raus müsste sind die ausgebüchtsen Zuchtlachse. Dieser Genbrei bzw. die anadrome Art der Fische könnten u.a. Wildbestände der Ostsee bezüglich Lachse "gefährden". Möcht garnicht dran denken wenn sich son Inzest-Zuchtbrei mit Wildstamm kreuzt! |bigeyes


Führt in Kanada doch schon zu großen Problemen. Aber Kanada ist weit weg und bei uns passiert sowas bestimmt nicht. #q

Bei Mefos kann man gerne mal zurücksetzten und vor allem auch bei de Entnahme aufpassen und keine Schwärme entnehmen. Bei den Regenbognern ist das was anderes. Meine Meinung: raus damit!


----------



## marcus7

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> HÄßLICH und ohne SCHWANZ denn lieber schneider :m
> Anhang anzeigen 212982
> 
> und wollt ihr die denn alle nach WEISSENHAUS :vik::vik::vik:



Och wieso denn, im kalten Rauch macht das Biest doch sicherlich eine gute Figur ;-).


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

#h  ... So, jetzt geht's ab zur Familienrunde und dem guten Essen in frühlingshafter und besinnlicher Stimmung.

 Seht euch mal das Wetter am 26.12. an.....:m
 Da könnte doch noch was gehen !?

 Schöne Feiertage euch allen!


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

@Allrounder 27
du hast schon recht, im grunde genommen sehe ich es genauso!
schaust du hier:

http://www.getawaytours.eu/de/2013/11/27/cleaning-up-after-the-big-rainbow-spill/

 aber, dass thame war ja auch ein anderes, *achtung und respekt vor der kreatur

@elbetaler
jörg, wir sehen uns am 26.12.
frohe weihnachten und einen guten appetit 
*


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Was ist mit dem Risiko durch eingeschleppte Krankheitserreger der Antibiotikafische?

Oder was passiert mit der Brut, wenn zig Tausende hungrige Regenbogner im 2-5 Kg Bereich in der Uferzone rumschwimmen?

Der Bezug zum Wels war lediglich der, das es manchen Anglern völlig egal ist, was mit dem Ökologischen Gleichgewicht und Naturbeständen passiert, wenn sie nen tollen Drill bekommen können...

Ich mag Regenbogner total gerne. Aber bitte nur an heimischen Gewässern und FoPus und nicht in irgendwelchen offenen Natursystemen.


----------



## GeorgeB

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



> Ich mag Regenbogner total gerne. Aber bitte nur an heimischen Gewässern und FoPus ...



Du hast Räucherofen, Grill und Bratpfanne vergessen. Ansonsten bin ich da ganz bei dir. #6


----------



## skally

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Risiko durch eingeschleppte Krankheitserreger der Antibiotikafische?


Liesst und hört man ja immer wieder was von, alle zwei drei Wochen.|kopfkrat 
Bei Regenbogenforellen-zuchten sind viele der möglichen Krankheiten bedingt durch die eigentlich Zucht im Süßwasser. (Viele Fische, enger Raum, unmengen Fäkalien, bei schlechter durchströmung der Becken futter"gammel"reste. etc.)
Jedenfalls findet bei mir grad Google leider auf die schnelle keine passenden Infos zu Salzwasser Regenbogenforelle Krankheiten. 

Edit* Grad nochmal bissl rumgegoogelt. http://www.cvuas.de/pub/beitrag.asp?subid=1&Thema_ID=8&ID=1453
Da wird davon gesprochen das es doch Amöben gibt bei Salz & Süßwasser Refo`s.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Oder was passiert mit der Brut, wenn zig Tausende hungrige Regenbogner im 2-5 Kg Bereich in der Uferzone rumschwimmen?



Selbst gute 60cm+ Dorsche sind seit den letzten Jahrzehnt mehr oder weniger vom Küstenfischen verschwunden.(auch tagsüber)  Diese fraßen ja auch Brut...:m




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich mag Regenbogner total gerne. Aber bitte nur an heimischen Gewässern und FoPus und nicht in irgendwelchen offenen Natursystemen.



Diesen Worten steh ich dir echt nichts nach.:m 
Bloß finde ich doch sehr schade -wie gefangene- winzling von Refo`s die zum Teil in der Ostsee sind, für eine "volle Gabel" abzuschlagen! 
Oder abzuschlagen weil man(n) hofft das sie nichts gefährden bzw anrichten! 
Aber die "großen".. seh ich auch so, raus und guten appetit! #6:m

Beste Grüße und bissl spät aber dennoch i.wie rechtzeitig.Froh Weihnacht


----------



## Maifliege

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Trotz allem werden die 200.000 fangfähigen Trutten fressen. Bei allem Wissen um biologische Gleichgewichte sollten wir das vielleicht auch mal aus der Sicht der Beutetiere sehen. Wird ggf. an der einen oder anderen oder beiden Ecken eng für z. B. die Aalmuttern. Steigt die Zahl der Räuber sinkt die Zahl der Beute wahrscheinlich in einem bestimmtem Verhältnis, aber das über Generationen!!! Ob diese "neuen" Räuber nicht Teile der Nahrungskette entnehmen die anderen Populationen später fehlen wissen wir nicht...
Raus und futtern...
TL
Matthias


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bisschen mehr Respekt vor der Kreatur würde einigen ach so edlen Mefo Anglern an der Küste ganz gut stehen. Ansonsten könnte man sich nämlich fragen, worin genau der Unterschied zum Bier trinkenden, rumgröhlenden Unterhemdangler besteht.
> 
> Erstaunlicherweise haben sich einige Angler dann doch über die "hässlichen Fische" sehr gefreut, als bei ihnen eine dran hing. Musste ich jedenfalls lezte Woche miterleben.
> 
> Im Prinzip muss es jeder selber wissen. Aber ich hab an der Küste genau die Leute getroffen, die sich für die Besserangler halten und dann kommen genau solche Sprüche über Fische, welche nicht ganz so ausgeprägte Flossen haben, aber ansonsten recht fit sind.
> 
> Passt meiner Meinung nach absolut nicht zusammen.


muss Dir Recht geben,lieber ne Bunte als nix,wo die Ostsee dank unserer Netzfreunde eh bald leer ist!!! Frohe Weihnachten aus Holland#h


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Tag : 25.12 von 13.00 bis 15.00 Uhr
Wo: Weissenhäuser Strand
Wind: 3 Bft auflandig
Wasser: leicht trübe
Köder: 25 g Snap weiss
Wetter: Sonne
Fang: 1 Mefo 61 cm ----- 
sonstiges: Da mir das Wasser auf der Insel zu trübe war, bin ich mal zum Weissenhäuser Strand gefahren. Obwohl ich noch nicht da war, hatte ich die richtige Nase. Nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich einen Fehlbiss, ahhhh sie sind da. Volle pulle rausgefeuert ca.80- 90 m und angefangen zu duddeln. Nach 10 m ein Fehlbiss- noch bisserl schneller gekurbelt und dann ein Spinnstop-wieder volle pulle angeduddelt und wieder Spinnstop- wieder angeduddelt Baaaammmm- in ca. 60 bis 70 m Entfernung kam eine schöne Mefo aus dem Wasser geschossen und hat sich in ca. 1 m Höhe einige male überschlagen. Nach kurzem aber heftigem Drill lag die schöne am Ufer, 61 cm silberne Power.


----------



## hpp1263

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Petri Heil saubere Trutte#6


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

na petri  endlich mal wieder ne fangmeldung..habe schon gedacht,es wäre ein diskusionsthread...morgen geht's auch wieder los..endlich


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

petri stichling!!#6#6


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Petri zur schönen Trutte.#6
Ich hatte heute in 2 Stunden keine Mefo aber zum Trost zwei schöne Dorsche von 44 und 49 cm.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Überspringer 70cm.
Eckernförder Bucht
Heute Morgen

... wollt ich Euch nicht vorenthalten |supergri

TL,

Felix


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Petri! Immernoch nen paar Überspringer zwischen den Regenbognern


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Moin Leute,

 hier mal ein kleines Erlebnis mit einem Angelkamerad der anscheinend den Küstenknigge nicht gelesen hat oder gar nicht weiß das es so etwas überhaupt gibt, oder aber dem es Schei...egal ist wie man sich am Wasser gegenüber anderen Mitmenschen und Angelkameraden gegenüber verhält.

 Ich bin am vergangenen Freitag am Weißenhäuser Strand gewesen und befischte gerade eine Stelle die so ca.30-40m von mir entfernt ist, dazu muss man wissen ich fischte mit der Spinrute, also ist der befischbare Radius größer als bei den Fliegenfischern.
 So, ich stehe da also und habe meinen Bereich so im Auge, als ich eine Forelle springen sehe, was mach ich also ich werfe sie an, so ca. 2-3 mal.
 Was ich in meinem Rücken am Ufer abspielte von dem was ich mitbekommen habe war folgendes.
 Eine Gruppe Fliegenfischer die sich an scheinend alle kannten standen dort die ganze Zeit schon so im Gespräch vertieft, um sich vlt. auch wieder aufzuwärmen.
 Die waren so ich schätze mal ca.30m von mir weg, standen aber am Ufer.
 In dem Moment wo bei mir die Forelle sprang, hat das auch einer aus der besagten Gruppe gesehen und setzte sich in meine Richtung in Bewegung.
 Ich sah ihn schon schnellen Schrittes in meine Richtung gehen. Ich rief ihm zu, wohl weislich was gleich passiert, das ich die Forelle bereits an werfe.
 Er rief mir zu: Du hast die wohl auch gesehen, was?
 Ich entgegnete ihm das ich in meinem Sichtfeld alles sehe...
 Er schaute noch zu mir nach dem Motto ist mir doch egal und latschte ins Wasser.
 So da stand er nun mitten zwischen mir und der Forelle und warf sie ebenfalls mit seiner Fliege an.
 Mein Kollege rief auch schon ob er den Küstenknigge nicht kennt.
 Ich rief ihm dann zu ob ich die Forelle noch an werfen darf ?
 Ich weiß nicht ob er überhaupt noch in seinem Fischrausch irgendetwas begriffen hat, ich glaube nicht.
 Was soll ich sagen tatsächlich ging die Forelle auch noch an sein Band.
 Was dann aber passierte war ein Schauspiel sondergleichen.
 Der Kollege der hinter ihm her lief und auch ins Wasser lief, natürlich mit gezückter Kamera um alle Situationen des Drills im Bild festzuhalten als ob die Bilder für die Fliegenfischer Zeitschrift festgehalten werden müssten, machte die Situation noch skurriler.
 Ich fühlte mich wie in einem schlechten Film in Weißenhaus.
 Im ersten Moment wurmt das dann umso mehr, aber mittlerweile bin ich in so einem Alter, das ich über so etwas nur noch schmunzeln kann. Das macht die Lebenserfahrung und das beruhigende Gefühl aus das ich schon eine Forelle lange vorher an der Stelle entnommen hatte.
 In diesem Sinne: Nehmt ein bisschen Rücksicht auf Eure Umwelt und eure Mitmenschen.
 Ich jeden Falls werfe nicht dazwischen wenn ich sehe das ein anderer schon einen  Fisch anwirft.
 Es mag auch Kammeraden geben die so ein Verhalten bestimmt nicht so tolerieren wie ich, da gibt es bestimmt ganz andere Kaliber die das auf einer anderen Art und Weise ausdiskutieren würden, da bin ich mir sicher.
 Nur zu so etwas muss es doch gar nicht erst kommen, wenn sich alle an die Spielregeln halten würden. Oder?
 Eins konnte ich mir aber dann doch nicht verkneifen.
 Ich musste ihm während seiner inszenierten Fotoorgie, doch nochmal eine Forelle von besserer Größe zeigen, als ich dann den Platz verließ.


----------



## Mxfx85

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Petri Reverend!
Geiler Fisch!

*Stichling63 *auch angefärbte Fische haben bis zum 31.12 Schonzeit!


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Ist dort doch nichts neues mehr.Dort treibt sich  das übelste Gesindel rum ohne jeglichen Respekt vor allem einfach nur assozial was sich dort quasi täglich abspielt.Weiss nicht wie oft ich mich dort schon wegen ähnlichen Aktionen mit solchen Spinnern in der Wolle hatte.Ich hätte ihm wohl am liebsten seine Fliegenschnur durchgeschnitten während des Drills oder ihm über seine Schnur geworfen^^.Das Internet macht es möglich und treibt immer mehr solcher Idioten aus ganz Deutschland an die Strände.Muss man sich wohl leider mit abfinden wird immer schlimmer von Jahr zu Jahr und die normalen netten Angler müssen drunter leiden#d.

Aber jeder der hier Fänge mit den dazugehörigen Stränden postet trägt seinen Teil dazu bei und lockt solche Leute an.




Petri Reverend geiler Fisch#6.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

petri!! zur 70er#6

freelander : ganz linke nummer


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Ist dort doch nichts neues mehr.Dort treibt sich das übelste Gesindel rum ohne jeglichen Respekt vor allem einfach nur assozial was sich dort quasi täglich abspielt.Weiss nicht wie oft ich mich dort schon wegen ähnlichen Aktionen mit solchen Spinnern in der Wolle hatte.Ich hätte ihm wohl am liebsten seine Fliegenschnur durchgeschnitten während des Drills oder ihm über seine Schnur geworfen^^.Das Internet macht es möglich und treibt immer mehr solcher Idioten aus ganz Deutschland an die Strände.Muss man sich wohl leider mit abfinden wird immer schlimmer von Jahr zu Jahr und die normalen netten Angler müssen drunter leiden#d.
> 
> Aber jeder der hier Fänge mit den dazugehörigen Stränden postet trägt seinen Teil dazu bei und lockt solche Leute an.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petri Reverend geiler Fisch#6.




 Wie recht Du hast.
 Deswegen poste ich hier schon ewig meine Fänge nicht mehr, bloß im Fall Weißenhaus ist es eh egal da der Strand wie Du auch sagst sowieso von diesem Gesindel bevölkert wird.
 Die richtig guten Strände würde ich hier sowieso nicht preisgeben und da gibt´s ja so einige in OH.


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Überspringer 70cm.
> Eckernförder Bucht
> Heute Morgen
> 
> ... wollt ich Euch nicht vorenthalten |supergri
> 
> TL,
> 
> Felix




 Von mir auch noch mal ein dickes Petrie zur Super Trute#6


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Petri an die Fänger #6

Wir waren heute morgen zu zweit von 8-11 Uhr unterwegs, leider keinen Zupfer. #c

@Rolf: Danke für die SMS #h Vlt. klappt es ja irgendwann mal wieder zusammen #:


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger #6
> 
> Wir waren heute morgen zu zweit von 8-11 Uhr unterwegs, leider keinen Zupfer. #c
> 
> @Rolf: Danke für die SMS #h Vlt. klappt es ja irgendwann mal wieder zusammen #:



Irgendwann? |kopfkrat
Also wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt, bin ich morgen wieder on Tour. #6

@ all

Petri zu den tollen Mefos! :m

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Auch mal wieder eine...


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Petri @all, die meisten fische sind zwar u50cm, aber ab und zu sind ja doch mal ein paar ü60er dabei(und ü70er-darauf warze ich aber noch...


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Freelander schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> hier mal ein kleines Erlebnis mit einem Angelkamerad der anscheinend den Küstenknigge nicht gelesen hat oder gar nicht weiß das es so etwas überhaupt gibt, oder aber dem es Schei...egal ist wie man sich am Wasser gegenüber anderen Mitmenschen und Angelkameraden gegenüber verhält.
> 
> Ich bin am vergangenen Freitag am Weißenhäuser Strand gewesen und befischte gerade eine Stelle die so ca.30-40m von mir entfernt ist, dazu muss man wissen ich fischte mit der Spinrute, also ist der befischbare Radius größer als bei den Fliegenfischern.
> So, ich stehe da also und habe meinen Bereich so im Auge, als ich eine Forelle springen sehe, was mach ich also ich werfe sie an, so ca. 2-3 mal.
> Was ich in meinem Rücken am Ufer abspielte von dem was ich mitbekommen habe war folgendes.
> Eine Gruppe Fliegenfischer die sich an scheinend alle kannten standen dort die ganze Zeit schon so im Gespräch vertieft, um sich vlt. auch wieder aufzuwärmen.
> Die waren so ich schätze mal ca.30m von mir weg, standen aber am Ufer.
> In dem Moment wo bei mir die Forelle sprang, hat das auch einer aus der besagten Gruppe gesehen und setzte sich in meine Richtung in Bewegung.
> Ich sah ihn schon schnellen Schrittes in meine Richtung gehen. Ich rief ihm zu, wohl weislich was gleich passiert, das ich die Forelle bereits an werfe.
> Er rief mir zu: Du hast die wohl auch gesehen, was?
> Ich entgegnete ihm das ich in meinem Sichtfeld alles sehe...
> Er schaute noch zu mir nach dem Motto ist mir doch egal und latschte ins Wasser.
> So da stand er nun mitten zwischen mir und der Forelle und warf sie ebenfalls mit seiner Fliege an.
> Mein Kollege rief auch schon ob er den Küstenknigge nicht kennt.
> Ich rief ihm dann zu ob ich die Forelle noch an werfen darf ?
> Ich weiß nicht ob er überhaupt noch in seinem Fischrausch irgendetwas begriffen hat, ich glaube nicht.
> Was soll ich sagen tatsächlich ging die Forelle auch noch an sein Band.
> Was dann aber passierte war ein Schauspiel sondergleichen.
> Der Kollege der hinter ihm her lief und auch ins Wasser lief, natürlich mit gezückter Kamera um alle Situationen des Drills im Bild festzuhalten als ob die Bilder für die Fliegenfischer Zeitschrift festgehalten werden müssten, machte die Situation noch skurriler.
> Ich fühlte mich wie in einem schlechten Film in Weißenhaus.
> Im ersten Moment wurmt das dann umso mehr, aber mittlerweile bin ich in so einem Alter, das ich über so etwas nur noch schmunzeln kann. Das macht die Lebenserfahrung und das beruhigende Gefühl aus das ich schon eine Forelle lange vorher an der Stelle entnommen hatte.
> In diesem Sinne: Nehmt ein bisschen Rücksicht auf Eure Umwelt und eure Mitmenschen.
> Ich jeden Falls werfe nicht dazwischen wenn ich sehe das ein anderer schon einen  Fisch anwirft.
> Es mag auch Kammeraden geben die so ein Verhalten bestimmt nicht so tolerieren wie ich, da gibt es bestimmt ganz andere Kaliber die das auf einer anderen Art und Weise ausdiskutieren würden, da bin ich mir sicher.
> Nur zu so etwas muss es doch gar nicht erst kommen, wenn sich alle an die Spielregeln halten würden. Oder?
> Eins konnte ich mir aber dann doch nicht verkneifen.
> Ich musste ihm während seiner inszenierten Fotoorgie, doch nochmal eine Forelle von besserer Größe zeigen, als ich dann den Platz verließ.



ich hoffe Ihm bleibt eine Gräte quer im Rachen stecken,


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

meine erste der saison ^^ die freude ich riesig auch wenn es die forelle nicht ist...




der tag heute war fest fürs angeln verplant...als aber der wecker heute morgen um 7 klingelte hätte ich ihn an die wand werfen können...also noch mal umgedreht und erst um halb 10 wieder wach geworden....langsam fertig gemacht noch fix nen rührei hinter die kiemen und los gings zum angeln...mein kumpel war schon unterwegs hatte bis zu diesem zeitpunkt aber noch nichts verbuchen können....wir trafen uns dann am wasser und legten los....ich mit spiro er mit blinker....stelle eins..null fisch kein kontakt nichts....meinte mein kumpel lass mal bisschen weiter bei dem hoch wasser..also deutlich über normal könnten auch die ersten beiden rinnen erfolg bringen...wir also ein ganzes ende die küste lang und meinten dann hier versuchen wir es...wir standen nur 5 m im wasser....versucht getan aber nichts....naja weiter geangelt...kennt ihr das geräusch wenn geflecht um wurf reist |supergri ich musste es heute mal wieder hören und zusehen wie mein spiro richtung horizont flog....da ich keine lust hatte mit sprio weiter zu angeln nahm ich die rute mit blinker..ein snaps in schwarz/rot...mein kollege meite dann wenn du mit blinker angelst angel ich mit spiro...er raus ich mach den zweiten wurf und zack rute krum hat nen schönen kampf hingelegt für die größe....danach war ne ganze zeit nichts mehr...ein anfasser gabs noch aber dat wars denn entgültig...es fing an zu regnen da beschlossen wir aufzuhören.....am samstag nachmittag und am sonntag gehts wieder los.

was von der vorletzten tour




ich hoffe es ist zu erkennen.....das ultimatibe brandungsvorfach...lag gleich neben ner halbvollen buddel kräuter....wer mit sowas angelt kann:c:c#q#q


----------



## coolspace

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Hiho heute war ich mit 2911Hecht schleppen und den ganzen Tag lief eigentlich nix bis kurz nach 15 Uhr ein Einschlag an der Rute kam .. cooler aber viel zu kurzer Drill. Meine erste Mefo überhaupt und dann gleich so ne geile..




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mefo-Schneider

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

:l
Petri zur 70er, schöner Fisch!

Lagebericht:

E-Bucht mit belly 4std. 
Leider nicht eine Gräte! Nix   gar nix!

Umsomehr ein neidischsches grinsen wegen der 70er aus Ecke!


So und nun noch ein bißchen Gemecker!

Schei.. Stellnetze, Du siehst wirklich nicht wo die Dinger langlaufen.
Schade das beim neuen Gesetz nicht mehr rausgekommen ist.
Jedenfalls hab ich eins erwischt und hab es mal angelupft.
Das was so lose ausgebracht , das es richtig ein Halbkreis zwischen den Flaggen machte.
Zu allem Überfluß auch noch schön nah an die Küste!

Klar hätte ich as gefangen würde ich nicht so meckern, meaculpa!#q

Und noch ein Ding: unfaßbar
Also schöne grüße an den Angler der vorgestern meinte  "Nein die Forelle ist nicht gerade maßig, die ist 35|bigeyes Die nehm ich mit weil ich Hunger habe"

So Mahlzeit!|kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Die Netzte werden extrea so gestellt. Boje 200m vom Ufer entfernt. Dann in einem Halbkreis gaaanz dicht ans Ufer ran und wieder auf 200m Entfernung vom Ufer eine Boje setzen. Es sind dann halt +500m Netz direkt in der "heissen" und verbotenen Zone.

Aber es ist doch garkein Problem, dass die Fischer Raubbau an Meerforellen betreiben. Da müssen die Angler eben mehr Geld und mehr Mannstunden aufwenden um den Besatz und Bestand der Meerforelle zu erhalten...#q#q#q

Und zu dem der wissentlich eine Untermaßige entnimmt. Ich bin kein Freund von anschwärzen und so. Aber in diesem Fall wäre es nicht die schlechteste Lösung. 1-2 Zeugen und Kennzeichen aufschreiben. Polizei rufen und es könnte für den Angler recht ungemütlich werden.


----------



## hugo haschisch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Petri an die Fänger!! schöne Fische dabei...:k#6#6


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

auf blinker ging heute nix. aber beim anschliessenden pilken auf dorsch. ne schlanke 40er nahm den Kieler blitz am grund


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Mefo-Schneider schrieb:


> So und nun noch ein bißchen Gemecker!
> 
> Schei.. Stellnetze, Du siehst wirklich nicht wo die Dinger langlaufen.
> Schade das beim neuen Gesetz nicht mehr rausgekommen ist.
> Jedenfalls hab ich eins erwischt und hab es mal angelupft.
> Das was so lose ausgebracht , das es richtig ein Halbkreis zwischen den Flaggen machte.
> Zu allem Überfluß auch noch schön nah an die Küste!
> *
> na dann schau mal hier:*


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Was mich nur wundert, das keine Leute auf die Idee kommen und die Netze nachts mal abernten...


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

die können doch den armen fischern, nicht die letzten fische wegnehmen


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



paling schrieb:


> ich hoffe Ihm bleibt eine Gräte quer im Rachen stecken,




 Ja, und ich wünsche ihm andauernd eine kaputte Waathose.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

petri felix geiler fisch :k Mein Glückwunsch 


ich hatte gestern nur ne kleine :cauf Fehmarn 

freelander  wo ich in weissenhaus war an den 3 steinen hinten um die ecke rum 

kammen auch r und haben mir die blinker um die ohren geschmissen #q

und dann schgreite einer noch aus der gruppe 

eyyyyyyyyyyyy AAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEERRRR
hast du schon ne regenbogen forelle #q
ich schnell aussen wasser und meinte nur schnell weg hier 
ihr seit doch alle kopf krank 
gestern war ein kollege da 
über 30 autos morgens um halb 7


----------



## Palerado

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Oh man. Dagegen ist ja am Forellenpuff wenig los.

Aber danke für solche Tips. Wenn ich schon keinen Fisch fange dann doch wenigstens in Ruhe!


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Palerado schrieb:


> Oh man. Dagegen ist ja am Forellenpuff wenig los.
> 
> Aber danke für solche Tips. Wenn ich schon keinen Fisch fange dann doch wenigstens in Ruhe!


Selbst wenn man fast alleine ist hat man oft keine Ruhe dort.Gibt da genug Hirnis die stellen sich direkt neben dich obwohl der ganze Strand leer ist.Wenn du Glück hast werfen die dann auch noch quer.Dein Gruß wird oft einfach ignoriert und nicht erwidert.Dann wird jeder gerade maßige oder untermaßige Fisch abgeknüppelt und vor geschonten braunen Fischen wird auch kein halt gemacht.Da triffste den Abschaum der Angler das sag ich dir.Die meisten durch das Internet gelockt richtige Angler sind das meist nicht.Ich hoffe ja immer das diese Idioten hier mal lesen wie normale Angler über sie und deren Verhalten denken.Weiss garnicht so genau ob die sich überhaupt bewusst sind wie assozial sie sich da benehmen?Liest sich sicher etwas hart aber mit der Zeit hat man einfach nur Wut auf solche Idioten die den normalen Anglern das Angeln vermiesen.


----------



## Palerado

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Dann ist es doch aber positiv, wenn die Idioten sich dann wenigstens an einem Strand konzentrieren. So kann ich die wenigstens gezielt umgehen.


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Palerado schrieb:


> Dann ist es doch aber positiv, wenn die Idioten sich dann wenigstens an einem Strand konzentrieren. So kann ich die wenigstens gezielt umgehen.


Schon nur schade wenn der Strand eigentlich sehr geil ist.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Bei solchen Leuten bleib ich einfach stehen und fische weiter.
Wirft einer bei mir rüber ,wird schneller gekurbelt und mit einem gekonnten Schnitt die Schnur optimal gekürzt. Den Köder schmeiße ich in die Ostsee.

Egal was er dann sagt,fische ich einfach still weiter und gucke ihn nur einmal an.

Bis jetzt hat's gereicht und derjenige hat's gerafft .

Ich lass mir meinen Angeltag jedenfalls nicht versauen.


Andererseits sprachen mich in Boltenhagen mal gleich 6 polnische Angler sehr höflich auf englisch an,ob ich wüsste wo hier gute Stellen sind. 
Ich nahm sie mit  und zeigte ihnen 2 gute Spots und wir fischten lange zusammen und unterhielten uns sehr gut.
Leider kam kein Fisch raus und man verabschiedete sich.

Als Erinnerung bekam ich einen handgebauten Wobbler geschenkt.


Für mich ein sehr schönes Erlebnis,dass es auch sehr gut anders gehen kann.


Morgen geht's endlich zur Ostsee zum angeln.

In diesem Sinne ein herzliches Petri an alle die gefangen haben und noch fangen wollen.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Die meisten Leute die ich an der Küste treffe sind eher nett. Zum Glück.

Dann seh mal zu, das du morgen erfolgreich bist, Tino. Petri auch von mir!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Gestern habe ich auch 2 nette leute getroffen 
die meinten auch das was geht hier 
und das sie gestern gefangen haben wir hatten 3 kilometer 
für uns ganz alleine ein traum :k


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> petri felix geiler fisch :k Mein Glückwunsch
> 
> 
> ich hatte gestern nur ne kleine :cauf Fehmarn
> 
> freelander wo ich in weissenhaus war an den 3 steinen hinten um die ecke rum
> 
> kammen auch r und haben mir die blinker um die ohren geschmissen #q
> 
> und dann schgreite einer noch aus der gruppe
> 
> eyyyyyyyyyyyy AAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEERRRR
> hast du schon ne regenbogen forelle #q
> ich schnell aussen wasser und meinte nur schnell weg hier
> ihr seit doch alle kopf krank
> gestern war ein kollege da
> über 30 autos morgens um halb 7



Alles Bekloppte!
Ich fahre jetzt wieder an meinen anderen Strand bis in WH wieder Ruhe eingekehrt ist.
Ich mag den Strand in WH trotzdem ganz gerne, wenn man dort ziemlich alleine ist. Das gibt's dort auch tatsächlich ab und an.


----------



## hpp1263

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

War gestern auch da bin aber rechtzeitig wieder abgehauen weil es mir zu voll wurde war aber auch schon um 6:00 Uhr da habe aber nichts gefangen nicht mal ein Dorsch hat im Dunkeln gebissen.
Habe dort aber auch schon das gleiche erlebt wie Ihr, laufen links neben dir ins Wasser und wollen dann rotzfrech vor deiner Nase nach rechts vorbeigehen.


----------



## Fleiginho

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Ist doch überall das selbe... in Dranske auf Rügen zum Beispiel. Am WE kommt es einem ab 9 Uhr so vor, als käme ein Bus mit Mefoanglern. Im April war da so ein Typ aus Brandenburg, der mit nem älteren Toyota Avensis Kombi unterwets ist, ne Vokuhila Frisur trägt und dessen Kescher ein buntes Netz hat. Der ist auf mein Riff gerannt ist als ich raus war um ne kleine Forelle abzuködern. Als ich ihn fragte was das soll wurde er frech. Er hat dann auf "meiner" Stelle 2 große Mefos gefangen, nachdem ich nach 6 Tagen im 2 Grad kalten Wasser endlich Fisch gefunden hatte. Gut das ich den Typen immer wieder erkennen werde. 

Ich weiß von einem Bordi das er hier mitliest. Deshalb noch mal persönlich an dich: "Du stehts auf meiner Liste ..."


----------



## Kunde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

auman ist ja ordentlich was los hier |uhoh:
trotzdem allen erfolgreichen ein dickes petri!

ich werd die nächsten tage auch nochmal mein glück versuchen!

werden in der dämmerung noch dorsche gefangen oder ist das wasser schon zu kalt?

gruß kunde


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Also ich fang grad gar nichts mehr....


----------



## zandertoddy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

na dann ab nach EITZ!! mfg


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Freelander schrieb:


> Alles Bekloppte!
> Ich fahre jetzt wieder an meinen anderen Strand bis in WH wieder Ruhe eingekehrt ist.
> Ich mag den Strand in WH trotzdem ganz gerne, wenn man dort ziemlich alleine ist. Das gibt's dort auch tatsächlich ab und an.



im sommer der run ist vorbei wenn die alulatten da sind ein glück


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> im sommer der run ist vorbei wenn die alulatten da sind ein glück


Sorry aber du bist doch auch einer von denen der den Strand hier andauernd pusht und namentlich nennt dann darf man sich auch nicht beschweren.Ich behaupte einfach mal ein Großteil der Idioten dort wird durch das Ab angelockt weil sie hier im Thread mitlesen.Klar der Strand ist bekannt und Deppen gab es dort schon vor 10 jahren aber durch solche Postings hier wird es sicher nicht besser.Aber soweit denkt natürlich keiner......
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4033402&postcount=120


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

ja,ja, das macht der liebe andre ganz gerne....:q.
andre ich schicke sie dann jetzt immer alle nach fehmarn:vik: leute fehmarn ist viel geiler als wh da gibt's viel größere und viel mehr forellis als in wh:vik: ihr müsst da hin, wo immer ein großer weißer sprinter am strand steht, dann könnt ihr euch mit xfishbonex über dies und das austauschen.....:vik:


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Wi9e an gekündigt war ich heute wieder los. Allerdings etwas später als beim letzten mal. |rolleyes
Der Wind sollte heute Nachmittag ja mit einer 5 bf aus Süd kommen. Das war´s auch Locker. Ob bei dem Wind der Blinker kontrolliert gefischt werden kann? #t|kopfkrat
Ort de Geschehens war die Wismarer Bucht. Von der Welle her ging´s aber der Seitenwind war schon recht heftig. Gegen 12:30 Uhr dann ein Ruck in der Rute. Ergebnis war eine gut 40-er auf eine pinke Springerfliege. |supergri
Danach lief erst mal nicht viel. Es waren noch 4 weitere "Windpeitscher" am Start! :q So gegen 14:45 Uhr, der Köder war noch gut 15m von mir entfernt, gab es einen starken Ruck in der Rute.  :k Allerding War die Rute auch gleich wieder gerade. |gr: Die Springerfliege baumelte genau über dem Blinker. So ein Mist. Alles wieder neu ausgerichtet und den Spot noch einmal angeworfen. Kurzes ein kurbeln. Da, ein, zwei Zupfer. Blinker absacken lassen und ankurbeln. Nichts. Noch drei Würfe. Nichts. #d Dann erst mal raus und einen Snack sam Tee genießen. Anschließend den Spot nochmal aufgesucht. Aber auch jetzt keinen Kontakt mehr. Also Spot gewechselt. Gegen 15:30 Uhr, ich hatte gerade einen Stein erklommen, wieder ein Ruck in der Rute. Der ist aber besser, denke ich so bei mir. Nach gut 2 Minuten aber die Gewissheit. Eine knapp über 40-er hatte den Haken von der Springerfliege im Rücken. #d Nachdem ich diesen behutsam gelöst hatte, durfte die Kleine wieder in ihr Element. Anschließend passierte nichts mehr und so trat ich gegen 16:15 Uhr den langen Weg zum Auto an. Fazit:
Es war wieder richtig Geeeeeiiiilll! #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Petri. Bei dir war mal wesentlich mehr Action als bei mir -_-


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Freelander schrieb:


> ja,ja, das macht der liebe andre ganz gerne....:q.
> andre ich schicke sie dann jetzt immer alle nach fehmarn:vik: leute fehmarn ist viel geiler als wh da gibt's viel größere und viel mehr forellis als in wh:vik: ihr müsst da hin, wo immer ein großer weißer sprinter am strand steht, dann könnt ihr euch mit xfishbonex über dies und das austauschen.....:vik:


Genau immer schön die Fänge posten und einen anderen Strand nennen#6.Ich  bin mir sicher die Tage danach würden die bestimmten Spezis sich dort  versammeln.Selbst wenn es der schlechteste Strandabschnitt der Ostsee  wär wo noch nie eine Mefo gefangen wurde.Ich mein das wurde sogar mal  gemacht.Es wurde ein Strand in Kiel genannt und erzählt dort werden ganz  viele Steelheads gefangen weil dort ein Netz einer Aquakultur kaputt  gegangen ist.Die Tage danach wie sollte es auch anders sein war dieser  Strand voll.Es  gibt einfach zu viele Leute die immer alles posten müssen mit  Ortsangaben.Meist von Leuten von ausserhalb die eh nicht so oft los  sind.Denen ist es halt egal nach mir die Sintflut#d.


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Genau immer schön die Fänge posten und einen anderen Strand nennen#6.Ich bin mir sicher die Tage danach würden die bestimmten Spezis sich dort versammeln.Selbst wenn es der schlechteste Strandabschnitt der Ostsee wär wo noch nie eine Mefo gefangen wurde.Ich mein das wurde sogar mal gemacht.Es wurde ein Strand in Kiel genannt und erzählt dort werden ganz viele Steelheads gefangen weil dort ein Netz einer Aquakultur kaputt gegangen ist.Die Tage danach wie sollte es auch anders sein war dieser Strand voll.Es gibt einfach zu viele Leute die immer alles posten müssen mit Ortsangaben.Meist von Leuten von ausserhalb die eh nicht so oft los sind.Denen ist es halt egal nach mir die Sintflut#d.




  So isses #6.
 Mann schlägt den Feind mit seinen eigenen Waffen


----------



## Brikz83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Nach unzähligen Grönis seit Ende der Schonzeit, kam heute diese schöne 50 iger vorbei.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Macht was ihr wollt, aber schickt die bitte nicht alle zu mir. 

Sonst fahr ich auch noch nach WH!


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Nach unzähligen Grönis seit Ende der Schonzeit, kam heute diese schöne 50 iger vorbei.



Petri dazu! 

Aber bitte aufpassen, das pro Seite maximal ein Fangbericht kommt und der Rest OT bleibt! Sonst muss die Moderation noch eingreifen.


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Nach unzähligen Grönis seit Ende der Schonzeit, kam heute diese schöne 50 iger vorbei.


Petri#6.


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> .....Ich mein das wurde sogar mal  gemacht.Es wurde ein Strand in Kiel genannt und erzählt dort werden ganz  viele Steelheads gefangen weil dort ein Netz einer Aquakultur kaputt  gegangen ist.......



das stimmt sogar, allerdings war der Strand in der Eckernförder Bucht.....und die Locals haben wochenlang gemeckert......
War aber damals den Versuch wert und hat gezeigt, wie viele hier einfach nur mitlesen und Infos abgreifen.....
Seitdem ist Waabs in aller Munde |rolleyes

Nachzulesen im übrigen *hier*


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Nach unzähligen Grönis seit Ende der Schonzeit, kam heute diese schöne 50 iger vorbei.



sauber. petri #6


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Moin Andre,

Es ist hier zurzeit leider auch nicht anders. Die blöden Refos machen hier jeden wuschig. Zum Glück werden jetzt deutlich weniger gefangen, so dass die größten Knallchargen sich demnächst wieder mit Sitzkiepe und Paste am Puff einfinden dürften. 

In diesem Sinne ... Durchhalten )


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Jaja, die Überheblichkeit von einigen Mefoanglern gegenüber anderen Anglern und Fischen ist zeichnet den "edlen Petrijünger" wirklich aus.

Aber seit dem Bericht von dem gewissen Herrn Rau wissen ja auch alle, dass es Besserangler und Schlechterangler gibt.

Komischerweise habe ich am Strand auch Leute getroffen, die sich über die immer mehr ansteigende Anglerzahl gewundert haben, aber selber durch den Küstenfunk auf die Stelle aufmerksam wurden und nur deswegen dort hingefahren sind...|kopfkrat

Aber sowas kommt sicherlich nur mir komisch vor...


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

#h ... nur am Rande, für alle, die nicht los können oder krank sind oder einfach mal träumen wollen:

 Fernsehtipp:  Heute 17.15 Uhr NDR-MV 

 RUTE RAUS, DER SPASS BEGINNT!  (auf Thun in Spanien)


 Schönes WE und Grüße.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Freelander schrieb:


> ja,ja, das macht der liebe andre ganz gerne....:q.
> andre ich schicke sie dann jetzt immer alle nach fehmarn:vik: leute fehmarn ist viel geiler als wh da gibt's viel größere und viel mehr forellis als in wh:vik: ihr müsst da hin, wo immer ein großer weißer sprinter am strand steht, dann könnt ihr euch mit xfishbonex über dies und das austauschen.....:vik:



ey mach kein quatsch wenn du mich gesehen hast hättes ja mal hallo sagen können


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

heute mal los gewesen....3, 45er beim spinnstop auf grünen Hansen fight(24gr) ....2 Nachläufer und einen kurzen drill innerhalb von ca 3 stunden...schwimmen alle wieder und ich war ganz allein am strand  bis die tage.....


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

war heute mit nem kumpel von um 15:15 uhr bis ca um 17 Uhr in steinbeck....wollte noch kurz nach feierabend mal los...aber leider null

kein kontakt,kein nachläufer... nichts....

zum thema küstenknigge...
kumpel und ich sind extra weit vom parkplatz weg gegangen um ruhe zu haben....von weiten kamen brandungsangler an..die ganze bucht ca 500 m nicht ein angler und die beiden setzten sich keine 50 m neben uns hin und hauen ihre angeln raus....

leute falls ihr das hier lesen solltet...im nich mal meter tiefen wasser fängt man dort keine fische....bzw hättet ihr mal 5 meter weiter geworfen dann hätte man auf der sandbank noch ne möglichkeit auf platte gehabt..aber zwischen den steinen....naja selbst schuld...wärt ihr weiter weg gewesen hätte ich das euch gesagt..aber so |gr:


----------



## hpp1263

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Bin heute mit meinen Sohn und Schwiegersohn Los gewesen von 14:00 Uhr bis 17:00 Uhr haben insgesamt 4 Forellen gehabt.
Drei waren untermaßig und wurden mit der Bitte das sie ihre Eltern bescheid sagen sollen zurückgesetzt die andere hatte 50 cm und wurde da sie nicht gefärbt war mitgenommen.


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Heute in OH:

2 Grönländer um die 40 cm
1 Grönländer verloren
3 Nachläufer, die nur kurz den Blinker angetickt haben

Insgesamt ein schöner Tag an der Küste, kein Stress, kein Ärger mit anderen Kollegen. 

Petri Heil!

Bernd


----------



## Hannoi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Heute in Eckernförde geschneidert. Zwei fliegenfischende Sportkameraden haben direkt in der Aue (dort ist bis Ende des Jahres Angelverbot, kann man direkt an einem Schild vor Ort ablesen) eine Dunkelbraune gefühlte 15 Minuten im Drill strapaziert und in allen erdenklichen Körperhaltungen fotografiert. Die Frage, die sich mir nun stellt ist Folgende: Wo rufe ich bei einem solchen Fall am Besten an? Mein freundlicher Hinweis wurde leider ignoriert und fleissig weiter gefischt.

Gruß,
Daniel

PS: Ich habe das ganze natürlich auf Bildern festgehalten, falls das irgendwann noch einmal nützlich werden könnte.


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man fast alleine ist hat man oft keine Ruhe dort.Gibt da genug Hirnis die stellen sich direkt neben dich obwohl der ganze Strand leer ist.Wenn du Glück hast werfen die dann auch noch quer.Dein Gruß wird oft einfach ignoriert und nicht erwidert.Dann wird jeder gerade maßige oder untermaßige Fisch abgeknüppelt und vor geschonten braunen Fischen wird auch kein halt gemacht.Da triffste den Abschaum der Angler das sag ich dir.Die meisten durch das Internet gelockt richtige Angler sind das meist nicht.Ich hoffe ja immer das diese Idioten hier mal lesen wie normale Angler über sie und deren Verhalten denken.Weiss garnicht so genau ob die sich überhaupt bewusst sind wie assozial sie sich da benehmen?Liest sich sicher etwas hart aber mit der Zeit hat man einfach nur Wut auf solche Idioten die den normalen Anglern das Angeln vermiesen.



dem ist leider nichts hinzu zu fügen#q


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Hannoi schrieb:


> ......Die Frage, die sich mir nun stellt ist Folgende: Wo rufe ich bei einem solchen Fall am Besten an......



WSP-Revier Flensburg
Schiffbrücke 66
24939 Flensburg
Telefon: 0461 484-6310
Telefax: 0461 484-6390
E-Mail:
flensburg.wsprv@polizei.landsh.de


----------



## Hannoi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Vielen Dank!

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Und nicht vergessen nen Rucksack voll von denen hier einzupacken!

Denn bei der WaSchPo kann es immer mal etwas länger dauern. Am besten schon morgens Meldung machen, damit die Jungs dann im verlauf des Tages anrücken können und nicht aus ihrem gewohnten Arbeitstempo gerissen werden.


----------



## Hannoi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Nunja die beiden Kollegen waren den ganzen Tag in der "Verbotszone" aktiv .


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Ach leute.....wenn ihr euch mal so ums angeln kümmern würdet, wie um irgendwelche "hirnis"....dann würde hier 1. Nicht alles mit hasstirraden vollgespamt sein und 2. Wahrscheinlich mehr fangberichte zu lesen sein....


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Hannoi schrieb:


> Heute in Eckernförde geschneidert. Zwei fliegenfischende Sportkameraden haben direkt in der Aue (dort ist bis Ende des Jahres Angelverbot, kann man direkt an einem Schild vor Ort ablesen) eine Dunkelbraune gefühlte 15 Minuten im Drill strapaziert und in allen erdenklichen Körperhaltungen fotografiert. Die Frage, die sich mir nun stellt ist Folgende: Wo rufe ich bei einem solchen Fall am Besten an? Mein freundlicher Hinweis wurde leider ignoriert und fleissig weiter gefischt.
> 
> Gruß,
> Daniel
> 
> PS: Ich habe das ganze natürlich auf Bildern festgehalten, falls das irgendwann noch einmal nützlich werden könnte.




 Moin,
 das mit der Fotoorgie, und zwei Leuten kommt mir so bekannt vor.#c


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Denn bei der WaSchPo kann es immer mal etwas länger dauern. Am besten schon morgens Meldung machen, damit die Jungs dann im verlauf des Tages anrücken können und nicht aus ihrem gewohnten Arbeitstempo gerissen werden.



sorry, wenn ich nochmal den Fängethread zerschiesse......
Lasst Euch bei einem Anruf einfach von dem Beamten die *Tagebuch- oder Ordnungsbuchnummer* geben. Wenn diese Nummer zur Hand ist, lässt sich "lasches" Handeln zurückverfolgen und das hat keiner der Beamten gerne.
Da kommt dann etwas Geschwindigkeit in die Angelegenheit


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



neukieler schrieb:


> Ach leute.....wenn ihr euch mal so ums angeln kümmern würdet, wie um irgendwelche "hirnis"....dann würde hier 1. Nicht alles mit hasstirraden vollgespamt sein und 2. Wahrscheinlich mehr fangberichte zu lesen sein....




 Eigentlich hast Du recht!#6
 Die Hoffnung stirbt aber zuletzt und vlt. lesen die besagten Hirnis hier ja mit und überdenken ja ihr Verhalten in Zukunft.
 Das geht aber nur wenn man das öffentlich macht, leider hier zum Leidwesen einiger anderer.
 Das soll´s jetzt aber auch gewesen sein.
 Also weiter jetzt mit den Fangberichten, aber denkt dran nicht alles kann aus WH kommen obwohl es oft so publiziert wird:q:q:q.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Hallo 

Ich war gestern mit meinem Angelkumpel los.
(Steilküste Boltenhagen)

Von 8-12 Uhr gefischt,kein Biss,kein Zupfer.

Wasser kristallklar und wenig Wind aber leichter Regen mit Pausen.

Gegen Mittag tauchte vor uns ein Seehund auf und da wussten wir: das wars wenn der Kumpel hier rumschwimmt.

Ich hab auch nicht schlecht gestaunt,da ich solch ein Tier in dieser Gegend zum ersten Mal sah.

Allen anderen ein gepflegtes Petri


----------



## Tino

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



neukieler schrieb:


> Ach leute.....wenn ihr euch mal so ums angeln kümmern würdet, wie um irgendwelche "hirnis"....dann würde hier 1. Nicht alles mit hasstirraden vollgespamt sein und 2. Wahrscheinlich mehr fangberichte zu lesen sein....




Ach neukieler

Wenn alle immer wegsehen und ihre Sachen machen ,so wie du es hier empfiehlst...

...dann auf zum abknüppeln zu kleiner Fische ,gefärbter Fische,angeln in ausgewiesenen Verbotszonen usw.

Ist es das was du willst??? #q#q#q


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Ne aber dann klärt das bitte am wasser mit den personen und heult euch nich hinterher hier aus oder hofft dass es die gemeinten Personen,  die oftmals sowieso nur gebrochen deutsch sprechen, hier mitlesen....


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



> die oftmals sowieso nur gebrochen deutsch sprechen



kann man sich auch getrost sparen wa....


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Heute erst Brodten, dann WH und zu guter letzt Sierksdorf! In Brodten hat mein Kumpel nur 1 Dorsch erwischt das war auch der einzigste Fang an allen 3 Stränden was wir so beobachten konnten, selbst in WH bei gefühlten 30 Anglern KEINE Forelle! Heute ist wohl ein Tag wo die Fische ganz klar gewonnen haben ;-) . Gruß und Petri alle


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Hallo Sportfreunde!
Heute einen kurzen Auftritt in Sierksdorf.
Mein Arbeitskollege und ich,er nahm sich beim ersten Mal Truttenjagd ,
ein Vollbad  bei 3,7Grad Wasserzemperatur .
Ich hatte eine kleine im Drill verloren.
War trotzdem sehr entspannend ....für mich .


----------



## Tino

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



neukieler schrieb:


> Ne aber dann klärt das bitte am wasser mit den personen und heult euch nich hinterher hier aus oder hofft dass es die gemeinten Personen,  die oftmals sowieso nur gebrochen deutsch sprechen, hier mitlesen....




Ich heul hier bestimmt nicht rum.
Nur kann man sich auch über negative Erlebnisse hier austauschen.
Ich kläre so was immer gleich am Wasser,dass schont die Nerven,wenn man nichts zum reinfressen hat.

Zurück zu den Fängen...


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Moin, moin,

Da dieser thread ja aktuelle meerforellenfänge heißt und nicht " mecker, mecker, mecker thread" 

Hier mal ein fang

Heute neustadt i.h. 1x silber


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



todes.timo schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> Da dieser thread ja aktuelle meerforellenfänge heißt und nicht " mecker, mecker, mecker thread"
> 
> *Hier mal ein fang*
> 
> Heute neustadt i.h. 1x silber



Na wo isser denn |kopfkrat


----------



## Kunde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

ich war die letzten drei tage täglich 7 stunden unterwegs! was soll ich sagen? habe komplett geschneidert. war echt hart :c


----------



## thommi983

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Ging mir fast genauso. 4 tage a' 4 Std und nur 1 Biss und 1 Nachläufer. 
Sollte nicht noch über Nacht eine spontane Einladung zu einerTour mit 99% Fang Aussicht rein kommen werde ich Projekt Mefo erst mal auf Eis legen und mich morgen zum Jahres abschied dem Esox widmen


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



thommi983 schrieb:


> Ging mir fast genauso. 4 tage a' 4 Std und nur 1 Biss und 1 Nachläufer.
> Sollte nicht noch über Nacht eine spontane Einladung zu einerTour mit 99% Fang Aussicht rein kommen werde ich Projekt Mefo *erst mal auf Eis legen* und mich morgen zum Jahres abschied dem Esox widmen



die wetteraussichten verbieten es |evil:


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Hab nun auch schon ca. wieder 15 Stunden ohne Biss im Wasser verbracht. Bis auf Regenbogner habe ich auch seit langem keine Mefo mehr gesehen. Hätte bei dem Wetter eher anderes erwartet. Aber das macht ja den Reiz Mefo aus -_-


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Ich geh im Neujahr wohl mal mit Forellenpaste und elektronischen Bissanzeigern in die Förde... Es sollen Rebos besetzt worden sein! :-D


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Gestern nach der Arbeit auch noch mal das Angeljahr 2013 abgeschlossen. 2 Std. im Wasser, null komma nix #q

Dann rutscht alle gut rein und feiert nicht so doll #g


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Werde  gleich nochmal los.


----------



## kartmeister

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Und da kann ich mich getrost mal anschließen. 2 Tage an der Küste den Snap & Co rausgeballert und null nix nada :c
Aber Ausdauer soll angeblich irgendwann belohnt werden

#hAllen Mefo-Jägern/Innen ein erfolgreiches Fischjahr 2014!#h


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Nichts


----------



## pohlk

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Gestern auf Rügen auch nix...


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

nicht schwächeln,weitermachen


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Tino schrieb:


> Ach neukieler
> 
> Wenn alle immer wegsehen und ihre Sachen machen ,so wie du es hier empfiehlst...
> 
> ...dann auf zum abknüppeln zu kleiner Fische ,gefärbter Fische,angeln in ausgewiesenen Verbotszonen usw.
> 
> Ist es das was du willst??? #q#q#q



Genau Tino weschauen macht mitschuldig!!!!:r


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

Da ich z.Z. "endlich" wieder im Rheinland bin, muß die geliebte Ostsee leider wieder längere Zeit auf mich warten. :c

Dennoch! |rolleyes

Ich wünsche euch allen an dieser Stelle einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und für Dieses euch dann viel Gesundheit ein paar gaaaanz dicke Mefos (oder auch andere Riesenfische) und was ihr euch sonst selber noch so wünscht.

TL

Rolf #h

P.S. Muß morgen leider wieder seehr früh zur Arbeit und somit schon vor 24:00 Uhr in die Heia. |schlaf:


----------



## Lenglippi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013
Habe mir zwei Tage eine Nullwertung eingefangen. Der Altersstarrsinn trat ein,heißt nicht aufgeben.Wurde heute entschädigt mit zwei maßigen. 
Allen einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes Neues
*


----------



## Colt9

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2013*



Freelander schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> hier mal ein kleines Erlebnis mit einem Angelkamerad der anscheinend den Küstenknigge nicht gelesen hat oder gar nicht weiß das es so etwas überhaupt gibt, oder aber dem es Schei...egal ist wie man sich am Wasser gegenüber anderen Mitmenschen und Angelkameraden gegenüber verhält.
> 
> Ich bin am vergangenen Freitag am Weißenhäuser Strand gewesen und befischte gerade eine Stelle die so ca.30-40m von mir entfernt ist, dazu muss man wissen ich fischte mit der Spinrute, also ist der befischbare Radius größer als bei den Fliegenfischern.
> So, ich stehe da also und habe meinen Bereich so im Auge, als ich eine Forelle springen sehe, was mach ich also ich werfe sie an, so ca. 2-3 mal.
> Was ich in meinem Rücken am Ufer abspielte von dem was ich mitbekommen habe war folgendes.
> Eine Gruppe Fliegenfischer die sich an scheinend alle kannten standen dort die ganze Zeit schon so im Gespräch vertieft, um sich vlt. auch wieder aufzuwärmen.
> Die waren so ich schätze mal ca.30m von mir weg, standen aber am Ufer.
> In dem Moment wo bei mir die Forelle sprang, hat das auch einer aus der besagten Gruppe gesehen und setzte sich in meine Richtung in Bewegung.
> Ich sah ihn schon schnellen Schrittes in meine Richtung gehen. Ich rief ihm zu, wohl weislich was gleich passiert, das ich die Forelle bereits an werfe.
> Er rief mir zu: Du hast die wohl auch gesehen, was?
> Ich entgegnete ihm das ich in meinem Sichtfeld alles sehe...
> Er schaute noch zu mir nach dem Motto ist mir doch egal und latschte ins Wasser.
> So da stand er nun mitten zwischen mir und der Forelle und warf sie ebenfalls mit seiner Fliege an.
> Mein Kollege rief auch schon ob er den Küstenknigge nicht kennt.
> Ich rief ihm dann zu ob ich die Forelle noch an werfen darf ?
> Ich weiß nicht ob er überhaupt noch in seinem Fischrausch irgendetwas begriffen hat, ich glaube nicht.
> Was soll ich sagen tatsächlich ging die Forelle auch noch an sein Band.
> Was dann aber passierte war ein Schauspiel sondergleichen.
> Der Kollege der hinter ihm her lief und auch ins Wasser lief, natürlich mit gezückter Kamera um alle Situationen des Drills im Bild festzuhalten als ob die Bilder für die Fliegenfischer Zeitschrift festgehalten werden müssten, machte die Situation noch skurriler.
> Ich fühlte mich wie in einem schlechten Film in Weißenhaus.
> Im ersten Moment wurmt das dann umso mehr, aber mittlerweile bin ich in so einem Alter, das ich über so etwas nur noch schmunzeln kann. Das macht die Lebenserfahrung und das beruhigende Gefühl aus das ich schon eine Forelle lange vorher an der Stelle entnommen hatte.
> In diesem Sinne: Nehmt ein bisschen Rücksicht auf Eure Umwelt und eure Mitmenschen.
> Ich jeden Falls werfe nicht dazwischen wenn ich sehe das ein anderer schon einen  Fisch anwirft.
> Es mag auch Kammeraden geben die so ein Verhalten bestimmt nicht so tolerieren wie ich, da gibt es bestimmt ganz andere Kaliber die das auf einer anderen Art und Weise ausdiskutieren würden, da bin ich mir sicher.
> Nur zu so etwas muss es doch gar nicht erst kommen, wenn sich alle an die Spielregeln halten würden. Oder?
> Eins konnte ich mir aber dann doch nicht verkneifen.
> Ich musste ihm während seiner inszenierten Fotoorgie, doch nochmal eine Forelle von besserer Größe zeigen, als ich dann den Platz verließ.


......wenn es nicht so traurig wäre....

Nach langer langer Pause durfte ich als anerkannter Geburtshelfer meiner/Eurer Lieblinge miterleben was sich da an der Küste rumtreibt.

Wenn unsere wandertriebige-Forelle nicht so eine wunderschöne, erhaltenswerte Art wäre.....ich würde es hinschmeißen und meine Wochenenden in November/Dezember entspannter nutzen!!!!!!!!

Also falls Ihr mal wen seht, der mit ner 25 Jahren alten Sportex, genauso alten Wathose, Uraltrolle und mit Blinkern aus einem Retroladen planlos im Meer rumstochert.....

.....seit wenigstens nett )

 Cu Freelander und bis zum nächsten mal ;o)


----------

